# VHF for a bass boat that does fish some on Erie ?



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Just wondering what is everybody else doing about a VHF radio for a bass boat? This is for my brothers boat. It is used mainly for bass and Muskie on inland lakes but we have been using it quite a bit weather permitting on Erie around the islands. We have both talked about getting a radio. But for the most part our cell phones have had good signal. 

So do you get a handheld unit or get a mounted one with a long antenna?
If you get a mounted one what size antenna ?
Because your casting most of the time where do you mount the antenna?

I was thinking about getting him one for Xmas.

Any insight or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Get a 25 watt mounted unit with a good Shakespeare antenna. Handheld units are only 5 watt and have much shorter range.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

PatSea said:


> Get a 25 watt mounted unit with a good Shakespeare antenna. Handheld units are only 5 watt and have much shorter range.


X2 on getting a good mounted radio. the hand held is only good around the docks or for short range to another boat in your group. and i recommend a good 8' antenna. something like the Shakespeare 5225 xt. the antenna is the heart of your system.
sherman


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Since time was running out for shipping before the holiday. I ended up ordering a Standard Horizon radio, shakespeare SS rachet mount and a shakespeare 8' 5101 antenna.

I'll let my brother give this a try he does fish by himself once and awhile so I thought this would be a good item to have on his boat. We can always upgrade later if need be.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Rocknut said:


> Since time was running out for shipping before the holiday. I ended up ordering a Standard Horizon radio, shakespeare SS rachet mount and a shakespeare 8' 5101 antenna.
> 
> I'll let my brother give this a try he does fish by himself once and awhile so I thought this would be a good item to have on his boat. We can always upgrade later if need be.


the 5101 should do everything you need it to do. and unless you get a better antenna he'll never know what he's missing. i had a cheap antenna on my boat for yrs and it served its purpose. but i kept reading how important the antenna was. so i did a little research and decided to upgrade. and i was glad i did. i have a lot more range and get much clearer reception with the upgrade. but for all practical purposes the 5101 will get you out there and it'll get you help if you need it.

on another note i recommend you think about getting towing insurance. i wouldn't venture out on lake erie without it. you can get unlimited towing and trailer assist for less than 100.00 per year. its a great investment for piece of mind and to have if you ever need it.
sherman


----------

